# Call recording (Lumia 640/640xl)



## Leejenkinsroy (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi!
Is there any way/hack to enable call recording on Lumia 640 (or any other lumia that isn't 950/950xl)? Still no words if Microsoon will implement it in W10M for other devices.


----------



## sheikalthaf (Feb 9, 2016)

I think it will not come for existing devices ( non w10 flagship devices)


----------



## Leejenkinsroy (Feb 10, 2016)

That's really bad if it stays only for flagships. My job depends on calls recording, I guess I'll switch back to Android...


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 10, 2016)

Who cares about your job ?


----------



## Ryccardo (Feb 10, 2016)

550 is hardly a flagship and has it (you must manually select Windows Sound Recorder as associated app in system/phone settings!)

Tried writing 0 to HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Phone/Settings? You can do that by injecting CustomPFD in the "Preview for developers" app! 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/lumia-950-xl/general/lumia-950xl-mtp-t3304658
Your phone probably has an easier way!


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 11, 2016)

I need the value of PreferedRecordingApplication , from HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Phone/Settings. Someone with a flagship ?


----------



## Ryccardo (Feb 11, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsSoundRecorder_8wekyb3d8bbwe


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 11, 2016)

no option in system/phone setting?

Have you all keys from HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Phone/Settings?


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 11, 2016)

I need to compare with a flagship registry. Who can post those reg?


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 11, 2016)

Ryccardo said:


> Tried writing 0 to HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Phone/Settings? You can do that by injecting CustomPFD in the "Preview for developers" app!

Click to collapse



Thank you for the suggestion, but setting 0 or 1 in RecordingFeatureDisabled makes no difference.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 11, 2016)

I think something like ShowCallRecordingSwitch is missing... cant create this new dword32.


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 11, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> I think something like ShowCallRecordingSwitch is missing... cant create this new dword32.

Click to collapse


 If only Microsoft would be so logical... I don't think it can be done with a registry trick. Changing TextReplySetting value immediately changes the switch in Settings - System - Phone. Changing recording related values in registry doesn't seem to have any effect. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## winphouser (Feb 12, 2016)

Maybe something is needed here too:
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\CallAndMessagingEnhancement\

I have only BlockingApp and CallOriginApp subkeys there.


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 13, 2016)

If only a Lumia 550/950 user would be so kind to check these keys ...


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 13, 2016)

Well...inside a lumia 550, 950 ffu file mounted we cant find some registry?


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 13, 2016)

Here is another idea: reset the phone, change model name to Lumia 950 and then update Phone & Recorder from Store. Could it work?


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 13, 2016)

No need to reset the phone... will try.


----------



## devapp107 (Feb 14, 2016)

I guess you have tried call recorder apps.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 14, 2016)

No, will try to mode my phone as 950. Soon.


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 14, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> No, will try to mode my phone as 950. Soon.

Click to collapse




I've tried, didn't work for me.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 14, 2016)

Niether mine. Registry still missing.


----------



## winphouser (Feb 15, 2016)

SystemSettings_Calls_Other_RecordingApplicationPicker

⬆ FWIW; I haven't tried to launch that settings page.

I'm not sure that call recording is an unlockable. Perhaps the feature is unsupported by current drivers?


----------



## DzieX (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi Guys. Any update on this?
I have similar feeling - maybe promised firmware update will bring call recording?


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 11, 2016)

I dont know why, but i have recordedcalls folder inside my phone. 640 xl hacked.


----------



## heredrive (Mar 14, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> I dont know why, but i have recordedcalls folder inside my phone. 640 xl hacked.

Click to collapse



Could you please tell us your registry settings changed in your 640 xl (HKLM: HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Phone/Settings? PreferredRecordingApplication and RecordingFeatureDisabled)? Do you have the LTE Version?


----------



## VSparxx (Mar 14, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> I dont know why, but i have recordedcalls folder inside my phone. 640 xl hacked.

Click to collapse



Those folders are available on any device on Win10, my Lumia 520/920/1520 all have this folder on both internal storage an expandable, I think Microsoft does plan to bring this feature to more devices, but it just needs to land Win10 on them first...I mean officially...with some firmware updates.


----------



## winphouser (Apr 19, 2016)

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Phone\Settings



Previously, I only had PreferredRecordingApplication



On 14322/640XL, I now also have:

• RecordingFeatureDisabled

• RecordingOff


----------



## DzieX (Apr 19, 2016)

winphouser said:


> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Phone\Settings
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try to edit values of those key or delete them? Or maybe create similar RecordingOn and RecordingFeatureEnabled.


----------



## dxdy (Apr 22, 2016)

people, registry editing not help to get call recording, is useless discussion. only native W10M devices (Lumia 550, 650, 950 and 950 XL) have native call recording for now... and i doubt native 8.1 devices ever get this...


----------



## winphouser (Apr 23, 2016)

I heard that call recording actually does NOT require a firmware update. That said, I also doubt it's a registry unlockable.


----------



## ngame (Apr 23, 2016)

I will try to set my ATIV S reg keys as my 950XL but I can see these keys related to call recording : 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Phone\Settings
PreferredRecordingApplication : Microsoft.WindowsSoundRecorder_8Wekyb3d8bbwe
RecordingFeatureDisabled : 0


----------



## heredrive (Apr 28, 2016)

winphouser said:


> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Phone\Settings
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, did you record a call?
Do you have the lte or 3G Version?


----------



## Leejenkinsroy (May 1, 2016)

ngame said:


> I will try to set my ATIV S reg keys as my 950XL but I can see these keys related to call recording :
> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Phone\Settings
> PreferredRecordingApplication : Microsoft.WindowsSoundRecorder_8Wekyb3d8bbwe
> RecordingFeatureDisabled : 0

Click to collapse



I tried those before on 640xl with no success.


----------



## liya123 (May 29, 2016)

At me too should Call recording for Lumia 1020. I tried different options to change the registry key, but without success. Can anybody help?


----------



## dxdy (May 29, 2016)

liya123 said:


> At me too should Call recording for Lumia 1020. I tried different options to change the registry key, but without success. Can anybody help?

Click to collapse



nobody can help.. native call recording *working only on native W10M devices*. (only Lumia 550, 650, 950/950XL)
simple registry keys wont help or change anything.... i told before. this is useless topic...


----------



## alisweed (Jun 23, 2016)

*update*

Any news on this? Incoming update or something?


----------



## DzieX (Jun 23, 2016)

The only news for this is to choose Android.


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 23, 2016)

...android, with capital letter ...hahahahaha


----------



## DzieX (Jun 23, 2016)

Indeed.


----------



## dxdy (Jun 24, 2016)

mods, please close this useless topic


----------



## Leejenkinsroy (Jun 25, 2016)

dxdy said:


> mods, please close this useless topic

Click to collapse



I agree, it's useless topic and I'm switching back to Android. Cannot stand this **** anymore from MSFT idiots.


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 7, 2016)

I gave up the insider program, but I noticed a bug in the new build 14383


> Voice Recorder does not show up consistently as an option for Call Recording.

Click to collapse



Does this mean call recording is/will be available for other phones?


----------



## dxdy (Jul 7, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> I gave up the insider program, but I noticed a bug in the new build 14383
> 
> Does this mean call recording is/will be available for other phones?

Click to collapse



no... this is bug fix for w10m devices, not call recording old W8.x devices...


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 9, 2017)

Must be a cab somewhere. I start searching thru https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=000-us


----------

